# Le thread des users de post-it !!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Comme moi, probablement, vous notez sur des bouts de papier plus ou moins propres et disséminés, les choses importantes de la vie quotidienne que vous ne pouvez pas oublier sous peine de :

(biffez les mentions inutiles) 

1° Prendre sur la gueule en rentrant le soir
2° Faire régime parce que vous avez oublié d'acheter à bouffer
3° D'être pris pour un père ou une mère indigne
4° De devoir poster de chez le voisin parce que vous avez oublié de payer la facture
5° D'être sur le trottoir avec un lapin nain dans les bras
6° D'être considéré comme un affameur de chiens, chats ou canaris
7° Ou pire, les 6 possibilités décrites ci-dessus mais en pack !

Alors, je vous propose que ce thread, qui restera ouvert 24H/24 vous serve à noter toutes ces petites choses qui font de notre quotidien un véritable parcours du combattant dans une jungle déchaînée et hostile...

Que ce thread accessible de partout, de chez vous en passant par le bureau ou par le cyber-café du coin, vous serve de pense-bête, de post-it de luxe pour que jamais, plus jamais vous ne vous écriiez en rentrant chez vous : "Hé merde ! j'ai oublié !........  "

Avantage non négligeable : la lecture des besoins des autres vous aidera à mieux cerner les  vôtres (gaffe ! quand je parle de "besoins des autres", comprenez le mot "besoin" dans le sens de "nécessité" - les scatos seront bannis avant même qu'ils ne puissent poster !)

Note confidentielle pour les admins et modos : soyez conscient que ce thread est susceptible de décupler ... que dis-je, de multiplier par 10, le nombre d'affichages de ce forum - s'il vous venait à l'esprit de me remercier de ma modeste contribution un ticheurte XL MacGé avec opposum brodé me conviendrait parfaitement ...   (euh ! si vous voulez, vous pouvez le noter ici pour ne pas l'oublier !!! :rose: )

Mon slogan : "Poste ici et finis les oublis !!! (le premier qui ajoute : "poil au ... ..." j'appelle Mackie !  )

Naseuses et naseux, ce thread est à vous ... ... ... ... 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Narf!© TheBig :love: moi je colle des vrais post-it? en forme de fleurs 60's fluo partout pour pas oublier, yanna même un avec ma liste de coud'boules


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf!© TheBig :love: moi je colle des vrais post-it? en forme de fleurs 60's fluo partout pour pas oublier, yanna même un avec ma liste de coud'boules


Arrrfffff !!!!!    ... le flower power, y'a que ça de vrai !!!!!   

ps : tant que j'y suis, je note pour Bassou : acheter une plante verte et arroser ses sacs poubelles pour aller danser (et oui : "ce soir je serai la poubelle pour aller danser ... ... :modo:  :hosto:  :hosto: )


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Hé merde ! ........ "
> 
> ... : la lecture des besoins des autres vous aidera à mieux cerner les vôtres


J'ai peur de comprendre ce qu'il ne devrait pas l'être....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi, je note :

1° avoir l'air fatigué en rentrant...
2° dire que j'ai quelques opérations PC Banking à faire pour pouvoir poster à l'aise
3° prendre 1 kilo de Cunifloc nature et un paquet de foin de fleurs à l'animalerie du coin !
4° ne pas oublier ce qui précède !


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...(et oui : "ce soir je serai la poubelle pour aller danser ... ... :modo: :hosto: :hosto: )


Paroles originales :

"Ce soir je sors la poubelle avant d'aller danser..er...er...er..."


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

ok, je commence :

tel>catherine
tel> virginie
tel>florence
>tel marie C
>tel marie F
>tel marie H
>tèl catherine M (urgent)
>retrouver mon carnet de telephone
>tel sophie
>tel helene
>tel Moman
>payer la facture de telephone


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, je commence :
> 
> tel>catherine
> tel> virginie
> ...


...et le dentifrice, Grug ! t'as oublié le dentifrice !!!!!!!!!!
   :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2004)

j'en ai un qui traine avec marqué dessus :

01 40 17 XX XX

 

 je vais pas vous filer le numéro de chirac


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff !!!!!    ... le flower power, y'a que ça de vrai !!!!!
> 
> ps : tant que j'y suis, je note pour Bassou : acheter une plante verte et arroser ses sacs poubelles pour aller danser (et oui : "ce soir je serai la poubelle pour aller danser ... ... :modo:  :hosto:  :hosto: )


 

et pas ce soir je sors la poubelle pour ne pas danser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2004)

Tu fais de la concurrence à Luc ?  

Sinon :

-Me bouger le cul
-prendre une douche
-trier plein de mails
-préparer les colis à envoyer
-faire toute la paperasse
-appeler l'entreprise pour qu'ils viennent me changer ces $*¥% de volets 
-et me rappeler que demain qu'ai encore pleins de boulots que je n'aurais pas eu le temsp de faire aujourd'hui


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et le dentifrice, Grug ! t'as oublié le dentifrice !!!!!!!!!!
> :love:  :love:


 
caramba, c'est pour ça qu'elles rappellent pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais de la concurrence à Luc ?


Meuh non !    ... on est complémentaires ! lui il fouille les poches et moi je fais le tri !!!     :love:


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : tant que j'y suis, je note pour Bassou : acheter une plante verte et arroser ses sacs poubelles pour aller danser (et oui : "ce soir je serai la poubelle pour aller danser ... ... :modo:  :hosto:  :hosto: )


Bonjour TheBig.

Heureux d'apprendre que Bassou est l'une des Poubelles Girls !   

J'ai beaucoup de choses à noter. C'est très important.
Je dois m'en souvenir absolument.
Quel con !   
j'ai déjà oublié !   
   

Au fait, c'est pour quoi faire ce thread ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est pour quoi faire ce thread ?



  ... en fait, il ne sert à rien ! strictement à rien !!!!!   
Simplement l'occasion de partager un peu de tout et beaucoup de rien !!!!
Et surtout pour ne pas oublier qu'on est tous dans le même bateau ou la même galère !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (14 Septembre 2004)

Faire un concours de tradadas gnangnan
Le mien s'appelera "le tradada des animaux de compagnie"
Placer les photos de mes chats et lapin nain
Inviter les autres posteurs à faire de même
Celui qui a fait réagir sonnyboy en premier à gagné

  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Faire un concours de tradadas gnangnan





  ... copieur bebert !!!!!!!!! ...  
 :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Tidju ... il se fait vieux le Bassou !!!!!!  
En temps normal il aurait déjà posté : "    ... rapporteur Zebig !!! ...   "
 :love:


----------



## bebert (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... copieur bebert !!!!!!!!! ...
> :love:  :love:



Ah ! T'avais déjà commencé ? J'avais pas remarqué !


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... copieur bebert !!!!!!!!! ...
> :love:  :love:


  Rapporteur Zebig  
 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Merci ZeBig, pour ce thread !  :love:

Quoi ?   ben oui je m'explique !!!!! *attendez*   :mouais: (sont pressés ici !)

Bon je dis merci à mon ZebiG préféré ... parce que grace à lui j'ai enfin pu faire la liste des choses que j'avais à faire (un jour...) et tout en la faisant je me suis dit : "tiens ça tu pourrais le faire maintenant" et puis ça ... 

Et donc, ben tout ce que j'avais à faire je l'ai fait !!!    Merci ! :love:

Je sais pas si vous me suivez ...? moi je me comprends !


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

- Passer recuperer mon linge propre chez les parents
- Mettre le linge sale a tourner
- Prendre RdV pour le controle technique de la voiture
- Changer ses putains de plaquettes de frein qui veulent pas sortir (vais pas payer pour ses merdes quand même) 
- Arroser mon sac poubelle
- Aller danser ce soir


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Nexka (14 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>


 Narf!©    vais voir si y a un coup de boule qui traine


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> - Prendre RdV pour le controle technique de la voiture



merci Bassou. :affraid:

j'allais oublier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci Bassou. :affraid:
> 
> j'allais oublier



AAAh si ce thread avait existé il y à deux ans (et si j'avais été inscrite à ce moment-là ! ), cela m'aurait évité un :
"Dites-moi ... votre contrôle technique .... vous voyez la date qu'il y à là?"
-"euuuh oui ... "
-"  et ben, ça fait plus d'un an et demi que vous auriez du le repasser le contrôle technique !!!   " de la part d'un agent de police pas très content ... :sick:

:affraid: gloups ... 

le lendemain il était OK le CT !


----------



## Nexka (14 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> AAAh si ce thread avait existé il y à deux ans (et si j'avais été inscrite à ce moment-là ! ), cela m'aurait évité un :
> "Dites-moi ... votre contrôle technique .... vous voyez la date qu'il y à là?"
> -"euuuh oui ... "
> -"  et ben, ça fait plus d'un an et demi que vous auriez du le repasser le contrôle technique !!!   " de la part d'un agent de police pas très content ... :sick:
> ...



Arff moi aussi ça m'est arrivé, sauf que c'était pas un agent de police, mais un garagiste.. Ouf...  :hein: 
Pareil il me fait "vous comptez le passer quand votre contrôle technique???" 
"Bah là, avant février.."
"Oui sauf que c'était février 2002 l'échéance" (on était en 2004)
"oups :rose:  :rose: ah bon la date poinsonée c'est pas celle du dernier contrôle? A laquelle il faut rajouter 2ans pour avoir la prochaine?? :rose: :rose: "

Pareil que toi, le lendemain CT ok !!


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas bien de me raconter ça, j'suis capable de me dire que c'est pas si grave


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2004)

Voici, je poste ici ce post-it ci :

1  - Faire ce qui suit

2  - Lire le post-it


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voici, je poste ici ce post-it ci :
> 
> 1  - Lire ce post-it
> 
> 2  - Faire ce qui est dit dans le post-it


 3- Pas manger le papier


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

racheter dl'a binouze.
Racheter dl'a binouze.
Euh racheter dl'a binouze.
faire bcp pipi après


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 3- Pas manger le papier



Excuse Grug. Entre-temps j'ai édité le post, mais
tu as raison quand même !


----------



## iTof (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> - Prendre RdV pour le controle technique de la voiture
> - Changer ses putains de plaquettes de frein qui veulent pas sortir (vais pas payer pour ses merdes quand même)


> itou pariel pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur mon bureau :
- tél Dekra pour le CT de la bagnole (Post'it daté du 25/08/04)... CT à faire avant le 27/09 (aïe)
- mais avant, d'autres : 2 pneus chez Norauto, moteur lèvre-vitre électrique droit dans la Casse de Chassieu (à côté de chez moi, NDLR), contacteur marche arrière + bloc ceinture arrière chez Renault
- autrement : tickets de bus (et là, je suis dans la mdr pour demain matin car à 7 h tout est fermé), bouteille de gaz...

The Big, c'est un peu la poisse en fait... :rose: 

P.S.: je savais pas que sur XP y'avait aussi des Post'it ! Trop fort crosoft ! eh eh
Re-P.S.: j'ai un système de Post'it selon les tailles. Dernièrement, j'ai créé un nouveau format avec le plus petit coupé au massicot, type marque ta page.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



  ... naSe avec "S" et pas z siouplait !!!!! ....  
    :love:


----------

